# Ich-Attack 100% Organic fish medication from Kordon



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*Just wanted to see if anyone has used it and what were the results.....*

*I was told by LFS that ich exist in all tanks and shows up when immunity lowers due to stress... Maybe I'm being kinda paranoid, but one of my tangs has faint white spots, very healthy appetite and very active. What this be a good product to use of a reef tank with 120 lbs live rock, clams and corals without hurting either.....*


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

as far as i know there isnt a reef safe ich treatment, atleast one that works but there may be thats im not aware of. 
your best bet would be to remove a sick fish and treat in a holding/QT/hospital tank. tangs dont have a protective slime coating so they are one of the first fish to show up with ich in most cases.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree. I've seen the Kordon product in action and in the single case I observed it was not effective at ridding ich. I personally would add a UV Sterilizer to reduce the risk of the parasit spreading to other livestock, and then feed garlic enhanced foods to support the fish's natural immunity as it fights off the infection.

I disagree that ich is always present in the tank. This very concept is difficult to support, given that the parasite needs a host to survive. Ich was probably introduced with new livestock, be it fish, coral, invert, or live rock.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank You...I've recently introduced some new coral, so that could have been the source.....


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Ich will only be present in your tank if it's introduced. You can't get it if you've never had it before. This is a common misunderstanding in the hobby. Many have proven that once the ich has died off, it can't come back unless reintroduced by an already sick fish.


----------

